# COROPLAST signs and vinyl: Where do you buy yours? Thanks. :)



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I am interested in making these signs and I was wondering if you could share with me where you buy your coloplast signs? I looked at signmart and ordway, but didn't see any? 

Also, I was wondering, what kind of vinyl you buy to put on them and where you buy it?

Is there anything else that goes into making these signs besides the sign and vinyl, like a clear coat or something like that, or are these the only supplies that are needed?

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 17, 2008)

Call Ordway. They stock them. I used to buy them all the time.
Intermediate vinyl will be fine. 

Coroplast tip: If you are using wire sign holders that stick in the ground,
(like real estate or political signs), make sure the flutes on the coroplast are going the right direction.
If you don't know what a flute is, ask Ordway, they will help you.
If you order them wrong, the wire sign holders won't work.
Good Luck


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

> Is there anything else that goes into making these signs besides the sign and vinyl, like a clear coat or something like that, or are these the only supplies that are needed?


 Hi Kelly, you also need masking tape.
I have a Signwharehouse catalog, seems they might have what you need too. Never ordered from them thou.
What are you up to?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> Hi Kelly, you also need masking tape.
> I have a Signwharehouse catalog, seems they might have what you need too. Never ordered from them thou.
> What are you up to?


Learning!  _I think I have too many irons in the fire!_  

But I gotta get started. 

Thanks so much for helping me, Marcelo and Elijah.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

You are welcome !! actually it is called application tape .


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Beacon is big online company to use


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have found www.Fellers.com to be economical and very customer oriented. They realize their success depends on you doing well. They have always answered my questions and took time to make sure that, I had a good understanding of the information. .... JB


----------



## scottie (Nov 20, 2006)

I get my corplastic blanks from Beacon, they have alot in colors. I use FDC-4200 vinyl. I also use the speed-press to put my lettering on.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I have found www.Fellers.com to be economical and very customer oriented. They realize their success depends on you doing well. They have always answered my questions and took time to make sure that, I had a good understanding of the information. .... JB


 
Hi JB, is that supplier for the signs as well as the vinyl? What vinyl do you use on your signs? Thanks. 




scottie said:


> I get my corplastic blanks from Beacon, they have alot in colors. I use FDC-4200 vinyl. I also use the speed-press to put my lettering on.


And thank you, Scott for a great post and saying which particular vinyl you like. I appreciate that. 

I will look up the speed-press, too.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Vanguard said:


> Call Ordway. They stock them. I used to buy them all the time.
> Intermediate vinyl will be fine.


Elijah, I'm sorry, I don't know what intermediate vinyl means. 





Vanguard said:


> Coroplast tip: If you are using wire sign holders that stick in the ground,
> (like real estate or political signs), make sure the flutes on the coroplast are going the right direction.
> If you don't know what a flute is, ask Ordway, they will help you.
> If you order them wrong, the wire sign holders won't work.
> Good Luck


Thank you for the tip, I will ask them about the fluting.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Elijah, I'm sorry, I don't know what intermediate vinyl means.


Intermediate is a type of sign vinyl, a step below of cast vinyl which is of higher quality.
Many people use cast vinyl for outdoors, while others prefer intermediate.
Some manufacturers of cats vinyl say their cast vinyl last up to ten years outdoors. I can't argue on that since I as new as you on this .


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thank you, Marcelo. Also, sounds like I better get over to some vinyl supply sites to read the products and pick up the lingo, then research those terms. I did that with inkjet ht, and when I wanted to know what it took for dye sub, I looked at the supply shops. Vinyls a little harder since different vinyl go with different things, like sign and tee shirt vinyl. It's harder to seperate what does with which application. Anything dye sub was for dye sub, same thing for inkjet HT. Thanks so much for the post and big time enlightenment. I appreciate it!


----------



## nickistaner (Aug 31, 2008)

Try Fellers or Reece Supply
for vinyl and sign blanks


----------



## screendude (Sep 24, 2008)

nickistaner said:


> Try Fellers or Reece Supply
> for vinyl and sign blanks


try averyvinyl.com The owner Charlie is a great guy and will help walk you through what you need. Also the best price I have found on reflective vinyl.
Good luck hope this info helps


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Screen Printing Equipment, Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing That's where i get my coroplast blanks and oracle 651 is what i use.


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Kelly

I use Fellers too. 18"X24"or 24"X18" are $1.66 each or $.94 each sheet for a case of 100. Between you and I if you are doing a 100 or more its cheaper to sub them out to silk screen. It's usually the same price for vinyl, transfer tape, boards, wire stands, and labor. Save your self the headache. You can find great sales on these silk screened online.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If you,re planning to do signs, get yourself a long table, min.2 feet wide and the BIG SQUEEGEE.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

KELLY,i use fellers also. they are very helpfull. i use oracel 651 viny. be carefull that the flutes are running the right way for your application.
you can get all supplies from fellers, (WHICH MAKES LIFE EASIER)

regards earl


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like oracle 651 , I think it is really easy to apply.I know Fellers has a low minimum for free freight too ... JB


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

If you folks are in the North East. Try Harbor sales. They usually beat Beacons price, and the product is at my shop the next day. They have trucks on routes or ship UPS. 

I've been using them for years with only great results.

I have never paid shipping even if I order just a cutter blade. 

Harbor Sales


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, Screendude, for reviving this thread. Alot of great new posts. I really appreciate it everyone, and thank you very much. I am in the NE as well, so that post was great, too. 

_PS: Nick, great sig line, gotta a chuckle out of that! _


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thank you, Screendude, for reviving this thread. Alot of great new posts. I really appreciate it everyone, and thank you very much. I am in the NE as well, so that post was great, too.
> 
> _PS: Nick, great sig line, gotta a chuckle out of that! _


 I agree Nick That would be a great shirt. ... LOL .... JB


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks gang!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

WillWork4TShirts said:


> Kelly:
> We get our Coro from Laird Plastics. Great Pricing on Larger Volume, we pay $.63 per when buying 500.
> 
> TIP: For Photos, Have Vinyl Printed w Picture & Lettering. Eliminates Masking & Weeding Labor. Barter w a local person to get a deal on Digitally Printed Vinyl.


i think your a year to late


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> i think your a year to late


Not really! LOL. All info is good, and in an older thread, that'd be some current pricing for folks... thanks Willwork! Tis, okay, John, it's not always what it seems. Even if I was still in the market, that might have been a better price then what I'm getting... who knows!


----------

